# Got my 2 Snapper today and a pyscho Mahi Mahi



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Went out with Ginzu and Blackjeep today after the morning storm. We brought in 5 Red Snapper, 2 Kings, 5 bonita, 5 sharks and a crazy mahi. I made a quick video that shows me almost losing him. Enjoy!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I was surprised that they had such sharp teeth! I got bit a few weeks ago when mine went apeshit in the mirage well. Nice catches though!


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

i had a mahi the other day let me reel it in with ease. thought it was another stupid remora. got it to the yak, nothin, gaffed it in one side of the head behind the eye and came out the other eye, nothing. put it on my lap to take a picture and the damn thing freaked out for a good couple minutes before i got it to calm down enough for me to lean forward and put it in the hatch.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Thought for sure he was a goner !!!!!!!!!!! :w00t::w00t: Funny video !!


Scott


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Testing something... Here's one of the 2 kings I got today


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

determined to live mahi lol thanks for sharing


----------



## fishnfrenzy (Jul 12, 2008)

Good thing you hadn't unhooked it yet!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on the haul!!!! Ya'll killed em!!!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

How much stuff can you fit on a kayak.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Lol, I like the "" Your never gonna take me"" Caption then he flips out..


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks like a great day on the water! I know I've seen the question before but did you buy the white measuring stick or build it? If bought where and how much?


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Aqua Uno said:


> Looks like a great day on the water! I know I've seen the question before but did you buy the white measuring stick or build it? If bought where and how much?


It was built with some vinyl from Home Depot and some stainless steel screws. I had to order the 321 sticker online. It only cost about $20 to make. There is a youtube video how to build as well.


----------



## trectenwald (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice! I need some Red Snapper in my yak!


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

man thanks for sharing. that had me cracking up. they are crazy.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

If it had gotten away, I wonder how it would explain the fish grips to the other Mahi???


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

I am having trouble posting my you tube vids on here. what am I doing wrong ? Thanks in advance fro any info.:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

beachsceneguy said:


> I am having trouble posting my you tube vids on here. what am I doing wrong ? Thanks in advance fro any info.:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


I had problems in the beginning posting videos too. Now I copy and paste the link from youtube into the message and it automatically grabs the video. I was making it way to difficult for my first attempts.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

yakntat said:


> I had problems in the beginning posting videos too. Now I copy and paste the link from youtube into the message and it automatically grabs the video. I was making it way to difficult for my first attempts.


Nerd Card revoked.


----------

